# Level One - FBR-1161 Port forwarding Problem



## GalaxyWarrior (21. November 2006)

Hallo, ich bin gerade dabei einen Level One - FBR-1161 zun konfigurieren und wollte alle Anfragen die auf Port 80 reinkommen auf einen PC im Netzwerk weiterleiten auch welchem ein Webserver läuft. Ich denke mal das sollte unter IP-Filter gehen, allerdings bekomme ich immer die Meldung "The subnetmask does not match the IP" wenn ich als Destination IP: 192.168.0.9 und Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0 eingebe. Hat einer eine Ahnung warum?

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------



## net-pix (8. März 2011)

Die haben die portweiterleitung an einer anderen Stelle versteckt - an der ist sie dann ganz leicht einzurichten:

im Menü Advanced Setup => NAT => Virtual Server

Siehe auch detaillierte Anleitung unter 

http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/LevelOne/FBR-1161/Echolink.htm

...wenn sie da noch steht


----------

